# STEAM - Problème de dépendance udev/eudev

## T0MuX

Bonsoir/bonjour,

je suis entrain d'installer Steam en suivant à la lettre le wiki et rencontre un problème de dépendance que je n'arrive pas à résoudre. J'ai fouillé sur le web, en anglais d'ailleurs car peu ou pas d'infos disponibles... Et d'ailleurs j'ai du mal, même avec le wiki, à décrypter les messages d'erreur. Tout est en anglais. Je me débrouille mais là c'est trop technique pour moi, je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que je dois faire. Pouvez vous m'aider svp ?

Quand je tape, comme indiqué par le wiki après avoir effectué les manip précédentes, cette commande :

```
sudo emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world
```

J'ai une erreur de dépendance. J'ai réussi à l'isoler (ci-dessous). Visiblement, à l'heure où j'écris, Steam a besoin de udev-225-r1 pour fonctionner et son installation est bloquée par la présence de eudev-3.1.5. Je ne sais pas quoi faire. J'ai essayé quelques trucs : désinstaller eudev, impossible beaucoup trop de programmes en dépendent, installer udev... bloqué par eudev... ça me frustre car je venais de résoudre seul comme un grand un problème de USES Flags juste avant de pouvoir enfin envoyer l'install lol. Voici mon erreur :

```
t0mux@tomux-pc /var $ sudo emerge -U =sys-fs/udev-225-r1

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/libcap-2.24-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-225-r1  USE="acl kmod (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-fs/eudev required by @selected

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-fs/udev-225-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =sys-fs/udev-225-r1

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages
```

à bientôt

Edit: j'utilise le wiki de Gentoo https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Steam

----------

## Syl20

 *T0MuX wrote:*   

> Visiblement, à l'heure où j'écris, Steam a besoin de udev-225-r1

 

Pas à ma connaissance. Steam et eudev ne sont pas incompatibles entre eux. Repars de zéro, et ajoute l'overlay Steam via layman, tu gagneras beaucoup de temps.

Cela dit, si tu veux vraiment remplacer eudev par udev (ce que je te déconseille) : 

```
# emerge -avC sys-fs/eudev

# emerge -av1 sys-fs/udev

# etc-update
```

Surtout, ne redémarre pas ta machine sans avoir réussi à exécuter sans erreur ces trois commandes.

----------

## T0MuX

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

>  *T0MuX wrote:*   Visiblement, à l'heure où j'écris, Steam a besoin de udev-225-r1 
> 
> Pas à ma connaissance. Steam et eudev ne sont pas incompatibles entre eux. Repars de zéro, et ajoute l'overlay Steam via layman, tu gagneras beaucoup de temps.
> 
> 

 

Comment je reviens en arriève au niveau de mes USE flag ?   :Shocked: 

Car j'ai déjà accepté les modifications proposées et fait le dispatch-conf

----------

## Syl20

Tu parles de ça ? Comme le dit la page wiki, cette liste n'est pas forcément à jour. Le plus simple est de supprimer le fichier que tu as créé, et de relancer "emerge -avuDN world".

Lorsque tu auras ajouté l'overlay, et que tu lanceras l'installation de steam-meta, emerge te proposera de remplir le fichier package.use avec la liste des paquets qui doivent être compilés en 32 bits. Peut-être en plusieurs passages (emerge, dispatch-conf, emerge, etc.), mais ce sera plus rapide, et juste le nécessaire.

----------

## T0MuX

Une question demeure : où sont stockés les USES configurés par la commande dispatch-conf ??

Je viens de fouiller dans mes USE flags, aucun de ceux qui sont demandés par  "emerge -avuDN world" y figurent   :Shocked: 

----------

## T0MuX

Ok c'est bon, je me suis battu avec mes flags et... j'ai gagné. lol   :Mr. Green: 

En fait, j'ai viré tout ce que le wiki m'avait fait rajouté c'est à dire le sets "steam", j'ai aussi retiré @steam de @world.

Et là, ce fut l’hécatombe des USE flag yen avait de partout ! Mais en y regardant de plus près, je me retrouvait avec mes propres Uses Flag + ceux que emerge m'avait rajouté en voulant installer Steam.

Donc, j'ai retiré tous mes flags abi_x86_32 puis j'ai relancé un emerge -DuNav @world

Là, il m'a mis des problèmes de dépendance, normal. En revanche je pouvais voir très clairement quels paquets allait être réinstallés SANS le flag abi_x86x32, c'est à dire, en vérité, ceux dont j'ai besoin du flag abi_x86_32. Donc je l'ai remis juste pour les paquets où j'en ai besoin et le tour est joué !

emerge -DuNav @world en cours... juste une maj de Thunderbird   :Smile: 

Suite à ça, je ferais un layman -a steam-overlay et je vous tiens au courant. Je détaille pas mal le truc dans l'espoir que cela serve à quelqu'un un jour.

----------

## T0MuX

Eh bien j'ai exactement le même problème avec l'overlay. J'avoue que je m'en doutais un peu.... mais voici ce qui a été fait + retour de la dernière commande :

- sudo layman -a steam-overlay

- sudo emerge -a steam-meta (ce paquet est celui fourni avec l'overlay steam-overlay, j'ai testé sans l'overlay il n'est pas dans portage à la base)

```
t0mux@tomux-pc /var $ sudo emerge -a steam-meta

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/x11-libs' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.65  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-mutt-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-util/steam-launcher-1.0.0.51  USE="steamruntime" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/libcap-2.24-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-225-r1  USE="acl kmod (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libudev-215-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-11.0.6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828  USE="pulseaudio steamruntime -flash -steamfonts -streaming -trayicon" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -intel" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-util/steam-games-meta-0-r20141109  USE="steamruntime -mono -s3tc -steamgames_bioshock_infinite -steamgames_defenders_quest -steamgames_dirt_showdown -steamgames_dwarfs -steamgames_hammerwatch -steamgames_ironclad_tactics -steamgames_journey_down -steamgames_narcissu -steamgames_painkiller -steamgames_portal -steamgames_shadow_mordor -steamgames_shatter -steamgames_source_engine -steamgames_tf2 -steamgames_trine2 -steamgames_unwritten_tales -steamgames_voidexpanse -steamgames_witcher2" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -fglrx -intel -nouveau -radeon" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107  USE="steamruntime" 

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/udev-225-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-fs/eudev required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828 ~amd64

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-games-meta-0-r20141109 ~amd64

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107 ~amd64

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-launcher-1.0.0.51 ~amd64

+ tout un tas de paquets avec abi_x86_32

```

[pleure]

----------

## Syl20

 :Shocked: 

Peux-tu ajouter l'option -t à ta commande emerge, STP ? Ça permettra déjà de savoir quel est le vilain méchant paquet qui veut absolument udev, alors qu'il ne devrait pas.

----------

## T0MuX

hahaha le vilain   :Very Happy: 

En fait je suis en vacances, je ne suis plus à proximité de mon bébé penguin... Je le ferais à mon retour le 8 aout  :Smile: 

Merci pour l'aide en tout cas   :Exclamation: 

----------

## T0MuX

Et voilà, de retour des vacances, je fais donc la manipulation précédemment demandée.

```
t0mux@tomux-pc ~ $ sudo emerge -a steam-meta -t

Performing Global Updates

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

/var/lib/layman/steam-overlay/profiles/updates/4Q-2012.

/var/lib/layman/steam-overlay/profiles/updates/1Q-2013....

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107  USE="steamruntime" 

[ebuild  N    ~]  games-util/steam-games-meta-0-r20141109  USE="steamruntime -mono -s3tc -steamgames_bioshock_infinite -steamgames_defenders_quest -steamgames_dirt_showdown -steamgames_dwarfs -steamgames_hammerwatch -steamgames_ironclad_tactics -steamgames_journey_down -steamgames_narcissu -steamgames_painkiller -steamgames_portal -steamgames_shadow_mordor -steamgames_shatter -steamgames_source_engine -steamgames_tf2 -steamgames_trine2 -steamgames_unwritten_tales -steamgames_voidexpanse -steamgames_witcher2" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -fglrx -intel -nouveau -radeon" 

[ebuild  N    ~]  games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828  USE="pulseaudio steamruntime -flash -steamfonts -streaming -trayicon" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -intel" 

[ebuild   R    ]   virtual/opengl-7.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]    media-libs/mesa-11.0.6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]     virtual/libudev-215-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ]      sys-fs/udev-225-r1  USE="acl kmod (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]     sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N    ~]  games-util/steam-launcher-1.0.0.51  USE="steamruntime" 

[nomerge       ] net-fs/samba-4.2.11 

[ebuild   R    ]  sys-libs/libcap-2.24-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[nomerge       ] app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.8 

[nomerge       ]  app-arch/p7zip-15.14.1 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/wxGTK-3.0.2.0-r2 

[nomerge       ]    net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.11-r200 

[nomerge       ]     media-libs/mesa-11.0.6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]      x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[nomerge       ] games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828  USE="pulseaudio steamruntime -flash -steamfonts -streaming -trayicon" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -intel" 

[ebuild  N     ]  media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[nomerge       ] x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/mesa-11.0.6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[nomerge       ] games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828  USE="pulseaudio steamruntime -flash -steamfonts -streaming -trayicon" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -intel"

[ebuild  N     ]  media-fonts/font-mutt-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[nomerge       ] app-admin/conky-1.9.0-r3 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[nomerge       ] games-emulation/yabause-0.9.14 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.4 

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[nomerge       ] www-client/midori-0.5.11-r1 

[nomerge       ]  net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.9 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/mesa-11.0.6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.65  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[nomerge       ] net-fs/samba-4.2.11 

[nomerge       ]  sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]   sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]    sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]     sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.14-r2 

[nomerge       ]  net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.11-r200 

[nomerge       ]   app-misc/geoclue-2.4.3 

[nomerge       ]    dev-libs/json-glib-1.2.0 

[nomerge       ]     dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0 

[ebuild   R    ]      virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ]       dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-fs/eudev required by @selected

  (sys-fs/udev-225-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-games-meta-0-r20141109 ~amd64

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107 ~amd64

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-launcher-1.0.0.51 ~amd64

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828 ~amd64

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[-opencl,llvm]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.65 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[libffi]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[llvm]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-libs/libcap-2.24-r2::gentoo

# required by sys-fs/udev-225-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/libudev-215-r1::gentoo[-systemd]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[udev,gbm,dri3]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-fs/udev-225-r1::gentoo

# required by virtual/libudev-215-r1::gentoo[-systemd]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[udev,gbm,dri3]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-libs/libcap-2.24-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[dri3]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/presentproto-1.0 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99::gentoo

# required by sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2::gentoo

>=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5:0 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2::gentoo

# required by sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5::gentoo[gpm]

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[ncurses]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[llvm]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1::gentoo

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[libffi]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[llvm]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5::gentoo[gpm]

# required by sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99::gentoo

# required by app-shells/bash-4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-launcher-1.0.0.51::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[dri3]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[udev,gbm,dri3]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=virtual/libudev-215-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=media-libs/mesa-11.0.6 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=virtual/opengl-7.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2 abi_x86_32

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No]
```

Eh bin ça en fait des modifs !   :Shocked: 

----------

## Syl20

 *T0MuX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R    ]     virtual/libudev-215-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 
> 
> ...

 

Ok, voici le coupable. C'est embêtant, parce que l'ebuild précise bien que le paquet dépend de udev _ou_ de eudev :

```
RDEPEND="

   !systemd? ( || (

      >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[${MULTILIB_USEDEP},static-libs?]

      >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3:0/0[${MULTILIB_USEDEP},static-libs?] )

   )

   <snip>"
```

Tu peux essayer la méthode de bourrin, en masquant totalement udev, ce qui forcera (normalement) portage à garder eudev :

```
# echo 'sys-fs/udev' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## T0MuX

Oooooooh Yeahhhhh c'est f**trement mieux !!

```
tomux-pc t0mux # emerge -a steam-meta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.65  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-mutt-misc-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3  USE="X nls" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-util/steam-launcher-1.0.0.51  USE="steamruntime" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libudev-215-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-11.0.6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828  USE="pulseaudio steamruntime -flash -steamfonts -streaming -trayicon" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -intel" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-util/steam-games-meta-0-r20141109  USE="steamruntime -mono -s3tc -steamgames_bioshock_infinite -steamgames_defenders_quest -steamgames_dirt_showdown -steamgames_dwarfs -steamgames_hammerwatch -steamgames_ironclad_tactics -steamgames_journey_down -steamgames_narcissu -steamgames_painkiller -steamgames_portal -steamgames_shadow_mordor -steamgames_shatter -steamgames_source_engine -steamgames_tf2 -steamgames_trine2 -steamgames_unwritten_tales -steamgames_voidexpanse -steamgames_witcher2" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -fglrx -intel -nouveau -radeon" 

[ebuild  N    ~] games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107  USE="steamruntime" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-launcher-1.0.0.51 ~amd64

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-games-meta-0-r20141109 ~amd64

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107 ~amd64

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

=games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828 ~amd64

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=virtual/opengl-7.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.65 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=media-libs/mesa-11.0.6 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[libffi]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[llvm,-opencl]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[dri3]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/presentproto-1.0 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5::gentoo[gpm]

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[ncurses]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[llvm,-opencl]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/libudev-215-r1::gentoo[-systemd]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[udev,gbm,dri3]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1::gentoo

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[libffi]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[llvm,-opencl]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[dri3]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[udev,gbm,dri3]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=virtual/libudev-215-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[ncurses]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[llvm,-opencl]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5:0 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2::gentoo

# required by sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r5::gentoo[gpm]

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[ncurses]

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[llvm,-opencl]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r99 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-11.0.6::gentoo[llvm,-opencl]

# required by virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo

# required by games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20150828::steam-overlay

# required by games-util/steam-meta-0-r20131107::steam-overlay

# required by steam-meta (argument)

>=sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3 abi_x86_32

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No]
```

Juste une question : le fait d'avoir des paquets en 64 et en 32 ne ralenti pas le systeme un peu ? car au final c'est comme si j'avais 2 fois le même paquet en 1 non ? Ou est ce que ça fait 2 paquets distincts ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ca ne ralentit rien, à part la compilation (qui doit produire le paquet en double).

Tout çà est à cause du fait que tu as une application propriétaire compilée en 32 bits (wadafu en 2016???) qui a donc besoin de toutes ses dépendances en 32 bits.

----------

## T0MuX

Ok merci  :Smile: 

Et oui Steam n'est dispo qu'en 32 bits :/

----------

